# Phillips AV 1002? ca 80's



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

anybody know anything about this thing? It's a 6 channel power amplifier. I dunno about the wattage but it's got nothing but 6 channels (3 BTL), bass, treble and an eq in/out for each pair. This thing sports a copper chassis and weighs about 65lbs. The three pairs of channels are Front, Surround, and center. Thanks.


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

aworldcollision said:


> anybody know anything about this thing? It's a 6 channel power amplifier. I dunno about the wattage but it's got nothing but 6 channels (3 BTL), bass, treble and an eq in/out for each pair. This thing sports a copper chassis and weighs about 65lbs. The three pairs of channels are Front, Surround, and center. Thanks.


It sounds like a HT amplifier, although it might make for an interesting active crossover setup. According to one "for sale" ad, it will do 50wpc x 6 into 8 ohms, and is not rated for four ohms. 


Thinking about selling it?


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

No. Do they make active crossovers for the home? Good ideas. I am about to post a thread asking about DIY tube pre's and had thought this would be a perfect amp to start with.


----------

